# maglite colors



## austin mahler (Jul 31, 2009)

hello everyone i just wanted to know if some one could post a full list of all the stock maglites there are so many post that have a few colors and we really need a conplete list model numbers would be good to.:twothumbs


----------



## tx101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Have a look _here_ , post#32 for a selection of colored Mags


----------



## austin mahler (Aug 1, 2009)

we need a list of all the colors for all the models.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 3, 2009)

You might look at the colors in post #1 of *AA MiniMags - Part 4*.


----------



## austin mahler (Aug 3, 2009)

I did a little researching and came up with a list if you have more colors add them stock colors only



Amber
America Collection
Anthrasit
Black
Blue
Bronze
Brown
Camo
Charcoal
Copper
Dark Blue
Dark Green
Dark Red
Fuscia
Gold
Grape
Hot pink
Ice blue
Jade
Kelly Green
Lime Green
Light Blue
Maglite Flag
Maglite Racing
Midnight Blue
MASCAR Signature
NASCAR Spectrum
NASCAR Victory
Orange
Pewter
Pink
Purple
Red
Rose
Ruby Red
Shimmer Blue
Silver
Violet
Weinrot
Yellow


----------



## tsizz1486 (Aug 15, 2009)

I am searching high an low for a lime green maglite is anybody out there looking to sell or ever know where i can find a 2c or a 2d cell light in that color. I had a lime green 2c cell but was in a nasty motor crash and somewhere along the travels of my wrecked car some inconsiderate person stole it from me. Am I on a hopeless search for another one???:shakehead


----------



## tx101 (Aug 17, 2009)

There is Woodland camo and Digicamo


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 17, 2009)

Were all these colors produced in all of the sizes of Maglites?


----------



## sunspot (Aug 18, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Were all these colors produced in all of the sizes of Maglites?


I think the Rose and Grape are solitare colors. I don’t recall ever seeing a Yellow.



Maglite makes Ferrari lights. AA size only. $60-100 when you can find them for sale.


----------



## willrx (Aug 18, 2009)

tsizz1486 said:


> I am searching high an low for a lime green maglite is anybody out there looking to sell or ever know where i can find a 2c or a 2d cell light in that color. I had a lime green 2c cell but was in a nasty motor crash and somewhere along the travels of my wrecked car some inconsiderate person stole it from me. Am I on a hopeless search for another one???:shakehead



I stumbled upon these a couple of years ago. 2D and 3D. Sold all but (1) 2D and (1) 3D. They can be found-just not often.


----------



## tsizz1486 (Aug 19, 2009)

does anyone have the lime green 2d cell for sale I am trying to replace mine that just got stolen from my car after I was in a car accident because some crazy lady decided to pass a lot of cars an hit me head on. Any way somewhere along the lines of towing my car or the auto body shop my lime green maglite was stolen some people are very low. please email if anyone has one I can buy [email protected]


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 19, 2009)

WOW Will, that was quite a stumble!

Let me know next time your equilibrium gives you trouble!


----------



## souptree (Aug 19, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Were all these colors produced in all of the sizes of Maglites?



No.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 20, 2009)

souptree said:


> No.


 
Thanks, Soup, I didn't think so!


----------



## magellan (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm new to the CPF and only just now read all the way thru this thread.

I realize the last post was in 2009 but in case anyone is still following it I am a semi-serious Mag collector and there are actually at least 2 American Flag AA models. I have both and one has a red, white, and blue color scheme but the second actually has a more silvery color instead of white, making it technically red, silver, and blue.

There is also as someone already mentioned a Ferrari labelled one that is done in a frosted aluminum or perhaps, more accurately, a bead blasted finish. I'm currently bidding on one of those on eBay and if I win it may post more details on it if there's anything further to add.


----------



## magellan (Apr 13, 2014)

willrx said:


> I stumbled upon these a couple of years ago. 2D and 3D. Sold all but (1) 2D and (1) 3D. They
> can be found-just not often.





Wow, what a find of the lime greens!

You Limey! Ha ha.


----------



## magellan (Apr 13, 2014)

tsizz1486 said:


> does anyone have the lime green 2d cell for sale I am trying to replace mine that just got stolen from my car after I was in a car accident because some crazy lady decided to pass a lot of cars an hit me head on. Any way somewhere along the lines of towing my car or the auto body shop my lime green maglite was stolen some people are very low. please email if anyone has one I can buy [email protected]



I just found the jade green and dark green. If you want to sell one PM me as I need a lime green.


----------

